# GB Privilege Tours



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

Good morning one and all, just a quick question has anybody been on any of the tours operated by GB Privilege, and if so did thet rate the tour ?

Thanks and regards


Ken


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Good morning Ken

Personally no I haven't....but friends have, and they rated them very highly. They said you got to do things that perhaps you would not manage on your own.

I sometimes tend to think they look pricey myself, but then being retired, I watch the pennies.... whereas in the days when we worked they would probably have seemed very good.

You don't have to travel in convoy or anthing, and I recall them saying that the people they met were very interesting. They did one of the Italian trips a few years back and were thinking of doing another.

HTH until someone has their own opinion.

Carol


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

Carol, thanks for that, it has helped us make our mind up, we will give it a go, and try their Greece tour in March. 


thanks Ken


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ken,

A friend did their tour to Hungary, it was very well organised and the tour leader was on the ball.

I've looked at the tour itinerary and you should be in Greece for the Greek Easter which is usually two weeks after our holiday.

The Peloponnese is a very popular area for escorted motorhome/caravan tours so you might find the sites a bit crowded.

Don


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I never knew about this site so thanks for the post dawnraider  (I have clicked the approriate 'Thank you' button :wink: )

Have looked at the tours and they sound great, quite fancy the one to Greece so will look into it


----------

